# CRASH and BURN



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

After a great day ....... I crashed my chair into a pile of stuff which crashed into my computer (i had the door to the tower open), something crashed into one of the auxillary plug in spots in the front knocking plug into computer, causing the computer to cease to function. Got the very old laptop out and i can get online (obviously) but will not let me into chat. Guess i'm off to Wallys, Bestbuy,or Costco tomorrow .


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You have my sympathies, Jerry.
I lost a computer (hard drive unrecoverable) in much the same way. 
It sux rocks when it becomes damaged and you are not prepared for it.

When you are all set up again, we can chat and I can help you with
bookmarking links. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry bud, thats not fun.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, what joe and joe said!
I have the luxury of keeping a couple towers as backups in case something like this happens.
I also keep extra hard drives, power supplies and Win Xp discs on hand.
the parts mostly come from stuff people are throwing out and I take em apart for what is useable.
PM me if you need something, I might have it.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

WHen a computer seems to be broken, try to install a user-friendly linux on it :thumbsup:


Works also on old laptops, just choose a light version of linux (xubuntu for example). :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bummer Jerry..  That explains why you missed chat last night. Hope you can find a bargain and get things back to normal soon!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*me too !!!*

jerry i think you just want to go shopping!! i see your having simular trouble as me. lets go together maybe get a deal!! as of this post i,m setting a date for this comp and the big azz sledge hammer out in the shed


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> After a great day ....... I crashed my chair into a pile of stuff which crashed into my computer (i had the door to the tower open), something crashed into one of the auxillary plug in spots in the front knocking plug into computer, causing the computer to cease to function. Got the very old laptop out and i can get online (obviously) but will not let me into chat. Guess i'm off to Wallys, Bestbuy,or Costco tomorrow .


YIKES !! Jerry 

sry u had this happen 

Bubba 123


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lol, Jerry, stop playing dominoes with your furniture


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> lol, jerry, stop playing dominoes with your furniture


 
rotflmao


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW, that is a bummer.


----------

